# ...ONE...RIVER...EXPEDITION......



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

muffin was well under water today


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm hoping that the light of the tunnel shines through your hike in the old growth. After all, milo sieveleki is the one i would follow. Want to take a hike in the montrose corridor maybe later this month or lifetime? You dig? Johnny


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Milo's crack pipe is half full.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

.....never smoked crack, CUTCH.......you dont think surfing the MUFFIN, trying to shred the M-WAVE and freestylin' the M-BOX in a day(daylight hours) is a worthy endeavor???........what gives BIG-CHOP????.....why wouldn't you try?????.....sure, the WERNER TRAIL will slaughter most of you guys.....it should......it's a vicious ass-kicker......but, the fun...the excitement....the challenge....................the trying is what it's all about for me......it'll probably be just myself, but that's cool too......i am not put off by a little suffering.........i hope it makes me puke, shit my pants and go fetal!!!!!!.......jrmfr4mf20cmfb


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I actually do see the appeal. Kinda. Sounds brutal, but could be fun. I'm out of town for the next three weekends though, so doesn't quite work. I'm still skeeming how to get over to the muff, because that feature is so sick. Oh, and the SOB portage did make me puke...but it was a small one. More of a chunky burp really.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

..........spots are nearly full(complete lie)......every BIG CHOP around wants it bad(lie)......have had to turn many people down, due to age.... fitness....and ability levels(lie)......want to get after it next weekend(absolute TRUTH)....surf MUFFIN at 7am-8am(move it to last objective if need be).....surf M-WAVE 9-10ish am(food and beverages on the way to the put-in for the BLACK)......"big canyon freestyle" the BLACK(this should prove to be very EXCITING due to the highwater factor)......i expect extra portages because of water levels but surf features will be more plentiful(complete truth)......by expedition date i should be able to FIX the CAMEL TOE put-in spot, making it faster and more FUN(half truth-it will make it safer and less sketch)falling in the water would likely be doomey as you'd end up in a dead-end-hallway[sieve] with polished vertical walls......backed up by the unrunnable NEW GENERATION FALLS.........................................................................................................................................sorry, just puked off the deck onto the neighbors dog!!!!!!!!must be some bad food i ate for breakfast!!!!(half-lie, there was no dog)......WHO THE FUCK WANTS TO GO OFF??????? am prepared to go solo again(truth) but would enjoy some company.....am scared to go out WARNER TRAIL solo, so close to night fall(absofuckinglutely the truth)........ONE RIVER EXPEDITION.......juniormuthafukinranger420CB.......


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Capt'n,

Just got back from BC (not BLACK CANYON), lookin to sketch in the hole. Right now just Mondays and Tuesdays off.... also, there's more CKS-ers who need to get their feathers wet down there as well.

The M-Wave was in the other day (Thursday) but no Muff....had to get a lil playboating in. Temps in the Trose are perfect right now. I'd like to take a creeker out but not sure if its good for Werner Trail...1280 is a creekin' level for muthafukinsalidaranger420getrod

get u sum!


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

........takin' a creeker out WERNER TRAIL would likely end in some kind of self-destructo......oh yeh, rivers up.....so surfs up......"sketch side of good".....jr420CB....


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

..........calling all BIG CHOPS.......come in BIG CHOPS........(over).......BIG CHOPS, come in BIG CHOPS........ great news from deepsouthpaddler.......flows droppin for a short bit......this summer's GREATEST DUMB-OFF will fly during that time period, unless ADS sets in(ADVENTURE DEFICIT SYNDROME)......(see flow info for gunny gorge and BLACK CANYON post)......Ft. FUN heavies? BV hotshots? SALIDA connections(slop-pits)? DENVER metros? GUNNY go getters(ted)? CB dumb guys? BOULDER pretty people?...... HOLE RIDIN'---WAVE RIPPIN'------BIG CANYON FREE RIDIN'......if you suffer from ABS(ADVANCED BOREDOM SYNDROME) you too can find relief in MONTROSE, COLORADO, UNITED STATES OF AMERICA......M-HOLE, M-WAVE, M-BOX.....junior ranger420CB(DR. Milozadik Wishecouldski)......


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey milo, you gotta keep this adventure and thread alive! With this kind of lead-in and build-up, I suspect there's a bunch of on-line spectators gathering to see/read how this M-Dealio goes off. I sure am. Hope it's all safe and sieve-free.

AJ


----------



## Alex Hotze (Aug 24, 2004)

*One Spot Expedition!*

How bout we all just go the the m-wave and bbq a bunch o meat! Why put yourself through hell when you can just enjoy the good parts of life.ie the black canyon minus werner trail hike. I am scared of big kitty cats that are storing up for winter! Come to the m wave and have lunch, don't become it on werner!


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Any photos of the Muffin?


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

good idea alex, lets make it multi-day self support survivalism w/ wrist rockets, indiginous animals and water purified by alkali minerals in the soil!
and ill start hiking my boat down from gunnison today, just to be a real mountain man about it


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice picture andy


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

ha ha ha yeah that is a great pic andy.

i found a picture for fluff muff the other day online but i have no idea where it is right now. ill find it again and post it later on today


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

........bbq sounds great but wont have time for that......i do not want to hike WERNER in the dark or even at dusk......wanna join me tommorrow ALEX H?......droppin' in for a half day run with some heavies?(half-day means movin' fast, scoutn' little and joggin' the HELL portage)......a fourth person would be nice......we'll set shuttle you just show up at EAST PORTAL by 9ish.....would be a pleasure to have such a sick liittle monkey along for #40......PS, NO changes on GAME DAY....MAYBE a bbq at the top(HIGH POINT parking lot).....i've contacted HOOTERS and they promised to send their very best "waitresses"....otherwise we may just visit a local HEN HOUSE!!!!!!......JUNIOR---MUTHA--FUKIN'--RANGER--420--CB


----------



## Larsen (Oct 20, 2003)

sounds like fun milo lots of fun, you know there are some really greta rivers in the world that you can paddle without portaging 90% of the run. you need to expand your horizons


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

.....thanks for the advice.....cali, arizona, utah, idaho, alaska, new mexico, scotland, england(lakes district), irish sea, chile, argentina, ecuador(2), guatamala......working on expanding those horizons.....what else cuts the MUSTARD around here?......?.....?where were you sunday?? oh, hungover....too bad, you missed out on a great run(despite my sloppiness)......fast at 6hrs 45 mins car to car....1/2 hr hell portage, 1/2 hr up chukar, 1 hr at lunch spot+little australia(new find at camel toe-thanks CARBONDALE CONNECTION)+smokers lounge(TW must)+chukar trail prep......you wouldn't have kept up.....get trod again HOT SHOT.....ps 90% is a gross exaggeration of what goes on......look it up if you don't know what it means(exaggeration).......wanna run the BLACK?? call LARSEN......if he's not hungover he'll go maybe (he'll have to check with his boyfriend first)...... i'm off to expand my horizons......horizonexpander420CB................


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

........game on........solo or not......high water or not...saturday.....fuck all you chumps.........420cb


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

........excuse lame-drunk(trod)-double-post, may god be with you all.......jr420cb.....


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Capt'n come in capt'n, over....

3 HOTSHOTS...recovering from long drive and creeking trip in BC....looking to run BC (not Brittish Columbia)....running shuttle Thurs night....likeley run BC (not British Columbia) Fri/Sat.....maybe go downstream to PP (not Chukar).....wanna go for the whole 27.....cant playboat at 1280.....save that for skook: http://broadbandsports.com/node/3540

dont wanna get squirted and go under rocks....wanna meet up capt'n....sketch out....black canyon puffins are in season....give a holler

BVmuthafukinranger420 (i moved)


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

............................down ramping..................IN PROGRESS...................


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....all features a go.....*

..........all features are a go.....its been really tuff to get all 3 features in....the stars haved lined up.....plenty of daylight....M-WAVE is low but still a good surf.....FLUFFY MUFFIN has been ragin'(maybe a bit munchy).....the M-BOX is not quite optimum(900+)a bit high for little boats....but all 3 features are "IN'........good weather in sight...5 years of shit talkin'-plannin' and i'm gonna get 'er done......this weekend......this is a call for company......1-breakfast at M-WAVE....2-across the street for a throw-down session in the M-box....out my shortcut(WERNER TRAIL 3000ft)...into the getaway car(shuttle rig)......on the way home....hit up the MUFF.....then hike 1 mile/400vert.ft. out to the car...the fame...the glory.......jrranger420cb


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

milo lives! hope it goes.....full report expected.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yea Milo! Get'um. I can't make it this weekend or next unfortunately, but that's a damn fine mission. Be sure to get at least one pic at each spot.

Joe


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

is milo a viking?


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*muffin was dead*

......made an attempt at the ONE-RIVER-EXPEDITION......split from the BUTTE at 4-30am......M-WAVE was good to go....M-BOX good to go......FLUFFY MUFFIN was not in......HUGE BUMMER!!!!!!FLUFFY NOTHIN'......i am a puss, shit talker, gnar walker......will try to organize the trip for next season......FUCK ME.....on a good note......M-BOX is pumpin' now!!!!!!1180 and going up........PS....you don't have to go run road-side mank in ESTES PARK-it's cold there huh?......temps in the TROSE are expected to be 65-75 degrees......anybody wanna go boatin- the WATERFALL section of the BIG G? junior-ranger-420-cb


----------

